# Dangerous tortoise attack.



## fgately (Aug 26, 2011)

Run for your life!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddvuCBbFxh0&feature=player_embedded


----------



## AshleyJones (Aug 26, 2011)

fgately said:


> Run for your life!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddvuCBbFxh0&feature=player_embedded



LOL how funny!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 26, 2011)

I want to see what happens when he stop's! That was awesome!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 26, 2011)

Now THAT'S funny! No doubt about it...that tortoise is definitely a male!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 26, 2011)

darn, here I thought it should him actually "attacking" instead all he is doing is following the guy around. Does show they can move when they want too.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 26, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> darn, here I thought it should him actually "attacking" instead all he is doing is following the guy around. Does show they can move when they want too.



There's another video by that same guy on that page that actually shows him ramming the wheel chair.


----------



## 100mph tortoise (Aug 26, 2011)

Thats to funny,now thats a 100mph tortoise


----------



## RV's mom (Aug 26, 2011)

that boy got his long run for the day in.. who said a tortoise can't run?


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow he sure can move...


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Aug 26, 2011)

Too cool!


----------



## Ashliewood (Aug 26, 2011)

So funny!


----------



## j156ghs (Aug 26, 2011)

fgately said:


> Run for your life!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddvuCBbFxh0&feature=player_embedded



Too cute! I'm hope the guy doesn't ever put it into reverse accidentally. I was wondering if the tort was just obessed with another moving object, was trying to mate or to eat?


----------



## ascott (Aug 26, 2011)

LMAO.....both vids very funny..poor pissed off tort....


----------



## lynnedit (Aug 26, 2011)

Lol, that guy can MOVE...


----------



## dbsneed69 (Aug 27, 2011)

How funny is that!? I want an attack tort!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 27, 2011)

dbsneed69 said:


> How funny is that!? I want an attack tort!!!



No you don't. It hurts like hell when they ram your ankles!


----------



## DocNezzy (Aug 29, 2011)

LOL. Pretty fast!


----------



## dbeilfuss (Aug 29, 2011)

fgately said:


> Run for your life!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddvuCBbFxh0&feature=player_embedded


Thanks for sharing that video. We just brought home our 60lb sully last week. When he was introduced to our mini dauchsand he chased him for over two hours. The whole time the poor dog was barking and looking like he was going to get trampled. 

Silly dog would hide behind my legs while our tort would just try to ram through my legs.....less than a week later they are the best of friends. They now take daily naps together cuddling in the same corner of the yard and still have a chasing round daily....I think just for the fun of it now though.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 31, 2011)

Great.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 1, 2011)

The only way Bowser would do that is if I tied some food to the back of the chair...


----------



## Candy (Sep 1, 2011)

That is too funny!


----------



## lynnedit (Sep 1, 2011)

dbeilfuss said:


> fgately said:
> 
> 
> > Run for your life!
> ...



I really think we need to see pictures of those two!


----------

